# Where Can I Find a Replacement Buckle For My Ergo?



## Jannah6

I don't know how the heck I lost the buckle to my ergo. where can I get a replacement


----------



## pixiepunk

which buckle is it? a waist buckle or a chest buckle? did it just come unthreaded?

they sell those buckles in some sizes at places like JoAnn Fabrics. it would be best if you could bring the 'mate' so you can try it out and be sure it'll fit. i just gave a friend of mine a half of a chest buckle for her ergo, i had a bunch of them in my sewing box in various sizes, we just watched them up till we found one that fit. don't know if they have waist buckle sized buckles someplace like Joann's though, you might need to contact Ergo to find out the buckle size so you can purchase a new one online or something.


----------



## lifeguard

Some outdoor equipment stores carry those types of buckles.


----------



## kvan

I am sure that Ergo would replace it for you if you email cust svc, no?


----------



## Jannah6

It's the waist buckle. Thanks for the tips ladies.


----------



## eirual

My friend broke her waist buckle, mailed it back to the company, and they sent her a new one.

...a new Ergo that is, not just a new buckle. Since it was the end that was swen in.


----------



## 298mom

I'd go for strapworks.com
They have fast shipping - 2 days later I've gotten my stuff I ordered. I don't know about the buckles at Joann's, but I tried some from Hancocks and didn't like them. (And I don't know that they're made for bearing weight).
Strapworks has the 2-inch buckles.


----------



## Jannah6

Thanks for all of the info.


----------

